# Rack All finished(well almost)



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Finished the main part of the rack, just waiting on two heatmats and im done:no1:, i struggled to fit it into the pic as its so high:lol2:


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

nice!!! i just been out today to buy some more tubs so i can build a rack. i have plenty of spare tubs now so i am hoping to fill them up quite quick


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

californiankinglover said:


> nice!!! i just been out today to buy some more tubs so i can build a rack. i have plenty of spare tubs now so i am hoping to fill them up quite quick


 
yeah, i got a few spare spaces at the top to fill now:no1:


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

:no1:excellent job:no1:


----------



## sarahssnakes (Feb 19, 2006)

looking fab:no1:will get mine started at some point:roll:


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

nice one jase ...now i know why argos dont have any rubs :lol2:


----------



## l1zardchick (Aug 12, 2006)

excellent job really nice


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Looks great.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

twodogs said:


> nice one jase ...now i know why argos dont have any rubs :lol2:


:no1::no1:well im done for a while, so their stock levels should be back up now, i cleared out both shops two weeks in a row a few weeks ago


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> :no1::no1:well im done for a while, so their stock levels should be back up now, i cleared out both shops two weeks in a row a few weeks ago


 
and i took the last 3 yesterday :lol2:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

twodogs said:


> and i took the last 3 yesterday :lol2:


 
:no1::lol2:


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

WOW thats big !!


Done a grate job mate you should be proud !! :no1:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Nice job! : victory:


----------



## esb1 (Aug 6, 2007)

*tubs*

What plastic boxes did you use,how are you heathing them all.


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

look like 50l really useful tubs


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

looking good


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

esb1 said:


> What plastic boxes did you use,how are you heathing them all.


 
Yeah, they are 50litre really useful boxes, they are heated with heat strips:no1:


----------



## esb1 (Aug 6, 2007)

*boxes*

Are those 50L tubs flat bottomed.Do they have legs or ridgesunderneath them.Thanks for your reply.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

esb1 said:


> Are those 50L tubs flat bottomed.Do they have legs or ridgesunderneath them.Thanks for your reply.


 
yeah, they are kind of ridged(on the outside bottom), theres a hexagon shape to the mouldings:no1:


----------



## esb1 (Aug 6, 2007)

*boxes*

The hexagon ridges obviously dont interfer with the heat or temps you need inside the boxes.The thing is I live in Ireland and the sellection of boxes over here are brutal. Ive been looking for contico over here but no success.I might have found a place in Dublin that supply the boxes you have used in your rack,it looks great by the way.I want to keep royals in one rack and corns in another.Most the boxes over here have legs or ridges and the heat supply would be to far away from the bottom of the boxes.How would you think heat cable would work with the 50L boxes you used.Would enough heat get thruogh the design under neat for corns and royals do you think.Thanks for your time.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

esb1 said:


> The hexagon ridges obviously dont interfer with the heat or temps you need inside the boxes.The thing is I live in Ireland and the sellection of boxes over here are brutal. Ive been looking for contico over here but no success.I might have found a place in Dublin that supply the boxes you have used in your rack,it looks great by the way.I want to keep royals in one rack and corns in another.Most the boxes over here have legs or ridges and the heat supply would be to far away from the bottom of the boxes.How would you think heat cable would work with the 50L boxes you used.Would enough heat get thruogh the design under neat for corns and royals do you think.Thanks for your time.


well heat mats dont work on contact heat, its all done with ultra long wave infrared:no1:, they bring the heat through the 2-3mm of the bottoms and the sizable depth of the substrate, so its not a problem, i have no problems reaching the correct heat inside the box through both:no1:


----------



## cascadingstylez (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice Job!

What are you breeding by the way?


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

how tall are you captaincaveman??:lol2:
:grin1:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cascadingstylez said:


> Nice Job!
> 
> What are you breeding by the way?


 
My next lot will be abbotts:no1:, beyond that, it depends who get there first:no1:



monitorfan666 said:


> how tall are you captaincaveman??:lol2:
> :grin1:


 
:lol2:yeah it is a bit high, but at 6ft 3 it aint a problem:lol2:


----------



## esb1 (Aug 6, 2007)

*boxes*

Hi its me again. I got my first batch of 50L rub boxes they are being delivered today. I finally got to see one itself instead of pics.Just a couple of things if you dont mind.I am hopeing to make a rack similar to yours.I want to leave the lids on.I noticed that there is loads of gaps on the inside of the lids.Did you and how did you fill the gaps in.Would the gaps be dangerous to the snakes,you know snakes for trying to get into little gaps.What did you use to fill in the gaps.You definitely think heat cable will heat them.Thanks for your time.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

esb1 said:


> Hi its me again. I got my first batch of 50L rub boxes they are being delivered today. I finally got to see one itself instead of pics.Just a couple of things if you dont mind.I am hopeing to make a rack similar to yours.I want to leave the lids on.I noticed that there is loads of gaps on the inside of the lids.Did you and how did you fill the gaps in.Would the gaps be dangerous to the snakes,you know snakes for trying to get into little gaps.What did you use to fill in the gaps.You definitely think heat cable will heat them.Thanks for your time.


 
Hi, just buy some 2mm backing board from b&q, draw round the top of the actual tub, and cot out, i leave mine loose but you could attach it inside the lid somehow, the other thing is to make sure to put the white side down as that stops any wet from the box affecting it:no1:


----------



## esb1 (Aug 6, 2007)

*boxes*

Thanks again, all the best good luck with your stuff.


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

My Turn for questions. I've just bought a female royal with some more royals to come next year, and before I collect her I want to build a rack, either 4x3 RUBS or 3x4. I need to know two things, if you wouldn't mind helping out please 

is a 50 litre RUB ok or would I be better off with 64litre?

What sort of thermostat should I use, and how do I wire 3 or 4 snake strips to one stat. My father-in-law is an electrician so he can help out with the wiring etc, just need to know how to do it.

Then I can get the boxes and build my rack around them, that way it should all fit :lol2:

Thanks in advance peeps


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

dracowoman2 said:


> My Turn for questions. I've just bought a female royal with some more royals to come next year, and before I collect her I want to build a rack, either 4x3 RUBS or 3x4. I need to know two things, if you wouldn't mind helping out please
> 
> is a 50 litre RUB ok or would I be better off with 64litre?
> 
> ...


AFAIK, 64l RUBs are the same length and width as 50l ones, but deeper giving the extra size (in litres), but no extra floor space.

The easiest way to connect heat pads is to plug a four-way extension lead into the stat and then you can plug four heat pads into that.

Alternatively you could remove the plugs from the heat pads and wire them all into one of the special plugs designed to take three of four cables.

Best stat to use would be a pulse stat, either microclimate or habistat


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for that, I wasn't sure if they would appreciate the extra height, but I was aware that most people use the 50litre. I would prefer them to have a little more floor space, but they will be let out for a good stretch daily apart from after feeding 

DOH, I never would have thought of plugging an extension into the stat cable then mats into the extension. I might go for the fancy version where you wire the cables in, that way I'll be able to switch them on or off depending on whether they are occupied or not 

Really appreciate the help, much appreciated


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

If you use a single thermostat is there much difference in heat between the bottom tubs and the top tubs? Or do you use a seperate thermostat for each level?


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

I don't know how everyone else has theirs set up but I was advised in our local rep shop to put the heat probe in the top tub, as heat rises, and that way I should be able to get a good gradient in all the tubs.

I have a T1 digital thermometer to check with as well.


----------



## shaun (Apr 28, 2007)

What wood did you use that is stunning! nice job :smile:


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

i my rack of 8 tubs i use 2 thermostats with the probes being in the 3rd and 7th tub


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

Good to know Dirtydozen 

I'm getting 50l RUBS probably 6 of them to start off with, which will allow me to have a couple spare initially for cleaning out etc, and also allow me to get a couple of extras as well 

What Size heatmats would I be better of with for a royal in that size of RUB? Also how many mats is it advisable to run on a Habistat Pulse Proportional? Alos, just thought of it, do I need to add additional ventilation holes? If I do I'll get the soldering iron out  Just want to make sure everything is just right for my snakie/s


----------

